# Rude wake up



## woodman6415 (Sep 25, 2015)

5:15 am .... House dogs barking like crazy ... I thought deer got on porch ... We sleep on second floor ... Got up didn't turn on a light ... Looked out window and a big ford Dooley pickup in side driveway ... Got pjs on turned on some lights and went to investigate .... We don't lock our gate at night .... It was a repo guy looking for Milton and a 2010 silver Chevy 1500 .... I told him my name ... And I drive a 2015 silver Chevy 2500 ... 
His exact words were are you sure your not Milton .... I then got a little pissed and said my name on my driver license when I went to bed was Wendell and my truck is sitting right in front of you .... Please get off my property and I could see where you could get your ass shot off by trespassing at 5:15 am ..... He did have our address on his paper work and was wearing a Diversified Services uniform .... Some people are just to dumb to shoot ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Sep 25, 2015)

Rude wake up indeed!


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 25, 2015)

Your experience reminds me of what happened here a couple of months ago http://www.azcentral.com/story/news...ngbondsmen-trespassed-chief--police/31184159/ Someone punked the bounty hunters and gave them a tip that a wanted felon was at the home of the Phoenix Chief of Police.....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 25, 2015)

Turn the bulldog lose. That's funny. I was off work Tuesday and at 700 my dogs went crazy. I looked outside and my retired hog catching bulldog was about to climb out of her 6 1/2' pen. Our "new" neighbor and her ankle bracket was in my backyard. Grabbed the old trusty side arm ( wish I had an automatic gate lock on dog pen) and asked her what she was doing there. Looking for her dog. How stupid. Just walk in my back yard. I don't think she will be back


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 25, 2015)

I was going to release the dogs but not sure a "French" poodle and 2 yorkie's that weigh less than 4 lbs each could really do much damage ... Will be locking gate at night and next purchase will be automatic gate opener ....


----------



## kweinert (Sep 25, 2015)

This isn't at all the same, but it's similar to what happened when I was a kid growing up in Michigan. We lived on a dirt road that started nowhere and ended up pretty much the same place outside a very small town. At the time my Dad was working for a company where they did what is called 'drive-away' - it was for delivering things like UPS vans. Hook a tow bar up to one, drive the other and deliver two vehicles that in general were too large to fit on conventional car haulers.

On occasion he would stop by home if the route was near there and we'd do dinner or go out for dinner, whatever.

This particular time he was delivering two Brinks trucks. And we went out to dinner. Luckily.

Turns out that someone driving by that didn't know us saw two Brinks trucks sitting out in someone's back yard out in the country, didn't think that looked right, and called the police.

Our house got the full treatment. Evidently SWAT got called out, there were guys with rifles in the woods across the street, big bright lights, bullhorns, lots of folks in bullet proof armor. All telling us to come out of the house with our hands up.

Our closest neighbor eventually caught wind of what was going on and explained the situation. They saw that the trucks were empty, had a temporary plate, the tow bar, the whole thing. Evidently contacted the company Dad worked for. By the time we got home there wasn't any sign of anything and if the neighbor hadn't told we'd have never known anything happened while we were out at dinner.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 25, 2015)

Repo guy was not only dumb, but also blind! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 25, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Repo guy was not only dumb, but also blind! Chuck


And he was very close to leaking blood from some 9mm holes ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 25, 2015)

stupid is as stupid does....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 25, 2015)

He wouldn't be the first repo man legally killed in Texas at night. Glad you didn't have to. He probably deserved an ass whipping but while you wouldn't be convicted for a crime by killing him, they would probably find a way to throw you under the jail for a mere ass whipping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 25, 2015)

Well, since we are sharing stories...... Couple of months ago, Kay and I met some friends at a Subway parking lot. We were all going to a church function. We looked at a parking lot big enough to hold at least 50 cars. None there. No sign prohibiting parking in the lot. So we left our car off to one side and almost behind the Subway Three hours later we returned to find an empty parking lot. My car had been towed! I went inside to ask where the car had been towed. The woman inside wouldn't tell me. She kept repeating "you can't park in our lot". I said I understood, but would just like to find where my car had been towed. "On flat mountain" she said. "Where on flat mountain, and where is flat mountain" was my reply. "Want to talk to the manager" she said. "Yes" I replied. She made a phone call, talked awhile, then handed me the phone. On the phone was the guy on Flat Mountain who had towed my car, and he wanted $65 cash before he would release the car. I agreed, got some confusing directions, and we all departed in my 84 year old friend's car to find Flat Mountain. Before departing on our quest, I told the woman in Subway I would return her phone when I found my car! After some difficulty, driving on winding, dirt roads on Flat Mountain, we finally found "Wilson's Junk Yard, Used Auto Parts, and Towing Service". We were met by two large, young, tobacco spitting, West Virginia Bubbas. " This here car ain't goin nowhere till da law gets here" said one bubba. At this point I began to imagine the sound of a banjo! Deliverance! My 90 pound wife, her 95 pound grandmother friend, and 84 year old Hank the getaway car driver were freaking out. At this point, I was fearful of getting my 71 year old ass whipped by two enraged hillbillies! But thankfully "the law" was coming! And the law came! The law was the county sheriff. "Did you steal the Subway phone?" He asked. "Yes, it is right here in my hand. Take it" I replied. Then I asked him to come with me to see if and damage had been done to my car. He came. "I don't see any damage" I said. One shining genious bubba then said"We don't never do no damage to these here cars when we get um, and we get lots a cars from that deer Parker lot". In front of the "law" I pay $65 in cash. Bubbas reluctantly give me the keys, and away we go, but not before the law's phone rings. On his phone is the Subway woman demanding my immediate arrest. The sheriff then tells me he will not arrest me, but will return the phone and let the Subway woman decide whether I should be arrested! Not good, I'm thinking! Sheriff said he would call with the decision within an hour. We go home. About an hour later the phone rings. It is my son! "Dad, did you just steal the phone from Subway? My friend, the sheriff from Monroe county just called me. He owes me a big favor. He is trying to help you." Nothing happened! I'm still awaiting the phone call from "the law".

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Sep 25, 2015)

Ralph what a hassle - did you ever find out under whose authority your car was towed without lawful notice?


----------



## Brink (Sep 25, 2015)

Two Brink's trucks?!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 25, 2015)

woodman6415 said:


> I was going to release the dogs but not sure a "French" poodle and 2 yorkie's that weigh less than 4 lbs each could really do much damage ... Will be locking gate at night and next purchase will be automatic gate opener ....


I don't know about that! Had an uncle that was a retired mail man and he told me his worst bite was from a chiwawa. Said that sucker launched itself and nailed him right next to the crotch. He had to buy a new pair of pants.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 26, 2015)

Never tried to contact anybody! I think a low profile is warranted. Do not plan to ever visit Subway again.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't think Subway had anything to do with it. Not that I patronize them either. Way too much bread for me.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Sep 26, 2015)

Ya don't wanna come down my driveway that time of day without invitation! There I said it. My coonhounds will smell the leftover Hardees tater rounds on the floor and shred your doorpanel to get to it. When they dont find the tater youin's leg will do right fine. Man you cowboys down there in Texass really ask before YALL shoot?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 26, 2015)

A couple too many years ago, college days, I was helping a fellow corn-dog move furniture into his new apartment. Came back down after second or third trip and the truck was gone. Called the police, they called back in 30 minutes to say it was towed. During this time we picked up furniture and assorted items that fell out the back into the parking lot and state highway. The idiots that towed it never closed the tailgate or the truck cap. We called the police again to file a complaint. They came out, took pictures and filled out a report. I ask under what authority did they have right. The officer giggled and said, just wait a month or two, and when the snow melts there is a sign buried in the bank that says 15 minute parking in the loading zone. I argued, the officer said it is posted, law says nothing about being visible. Disgusted, my friend gave up chick chasing to go get the truck. Got to the joint, minimum retention of 2 hours on tows for parking violation. Which made no difference since the minimum charge covered 5 or 6 hours. So I paid my fees, waited, went out to get the truck and found a dead battery. They never shut off the 4-ways either, it was unlocked. Then they wanted to charge more to jump it since Jeff wasn't allowed to bring his car into the lot to do it. Well, I said that this was taking way too long and JoPa had practice early even in the off season. They looked at me, said sorry sir, jumped started the truck, apologized for the whole thing and off we went. I was still out the $75.00 and Jeff never got compensated for damaged furniture. Big -wig state schools, full of gimmicks and shysters.


----------

